# WLAN über ca 50m im Gebäude möglich?



## sir_mike (2. September 2003)

Hallo Forum,

ein Kumpel von mir wohnt 2 Eingänge weiter und wir wollten ein WLAN aufbauen. Ist das technisch möglich, ohne einen Haufen Geld zu investieren? Richtantenne aufstellen ist leider nicht möglich. Können zwei Accesspoints eigentlich miteinander kommunizieren? Was bräuchten wir für WLAN-Hardware?

gruß
Mike


----------



## dfd1 (3. September 2003)

Die Reichweite in einem Gebäude kommt ganz auf die Konstruktion darauf an. Wenn ihr Armierungseisen in den Wänden habt, werdet ihr wohl vor lauter Störung Probleme haben, dasselbe auch wenn eine Mikrowelle im Weg ist und dazu noch läuft...

Da gibt es keine Garantie, einfach ausprobieren 

Zu Hardware: (noch) keine Ahnung, da ich kein eigenes WLan betreibe


----------



## Blaschki (3. September 2003)

50m in einem Gebäude. (fast) unmöglich.
selbst bei sichtkontakt kommt man selten weiter als 20m - max. 30m. 
Sobald in dem Gebäute ein paar Stahlträger oder sonstige Leiter eingebaut wurden,
wird es recht schwer.

*Und noch was rechtliches:*
Du darfst ein W-LAN nur auf dein eigenes Grundstück oder die eigenen 
vier Wände begrenzen.


----------



## Tobias K. (3. September 2003)

moin


Benutz mal die Suchfunktion, die Frage wurde hier schon oft gestellt!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## tuxracer (5. September 2003)

@umbrasaxum

innerhalb eines Gebäudes (vor allem in heutigen mit Beton und Ziegel, ist es fast  bis ganz unmöglich auf so ne Distanz mit WLAN zu arbeiten.

es gibt zwei möglichkeiten, die gehen.

die eine ist Powerline, die andere wenn beide DSL haben, hast Du auch ne gute verbindung


----------



## sir_mike (5. September 2003)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich habs befürchtet. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass die Technik schon etwas weiter wäre. Was ist eigentlich mit den 54MBit? Rein theoretisch hätte ich ja eine Übertragungsrate von 6,75MB. Aber nirgendwo wird dieser Wert erreicht. Warum ist das so? Hat da jemand von euch Ahnung und könnte mir das Erklären?

gruß
Mike


----------



## tuxracer (5. September 2003)

Dies mit dem Datentransfer liegt daran, das dies die theoretischen/praktischen maximalwerte bei optimalen Bedingungen, sprich Sichtverbindung ohne Störeinflüsse wie Monitore, ohne Dämpfungsfaktoren wie Beton, usw.

Dies trifft normal nie zu ist aber eben für Hersteller besser als Deklaration geeignet, da Du nicht angeben kannst, das manchmal nix geht, weil die Technik, noch nicht wirklich soweit ist, das sie was taugt, für Innenräume.

Theoretisch gäbe es eine Möglichkeit, so wie bei Pagern in Firmen, einfach ne Antennenschleife durchs ganze Haus zu ziehen, praktisch muss dies schon während der Bauphase mit einberechnet werden, damit es realisierbar ist.


----------

